# Pro Control & RTI Universal Remotes



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experience with either of these companies or more specifically the Pro24.r/z and the RTI T2x?

http://procontrol.com/

http://www.rticorp.com/products/default.html


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Nothin' on this?


----------



## DaveTheAVDude (Feb 19, 2013)

I am well versed in both. Do you have a specific question?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

What is your opinion on the Pro24.r?


----------



## DaveTheAVDude (Feb 19, 2013)

For the price point, about $500 retail for remote and rf unit, it is great. A remote is only as good as its programming software(and programmer), and Pro Control shares many aspects of RTI's software which is a huge advantage to making it work well for you. You can even import your RTI code libraries. Physically it seems much nicer than a lot of its competitors as well. 
I do prefer RTI if it is in the budget for more advanced systems though.


----------

